# any tips on back cork 5s and switch back 5s?



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

You're asking this on a forum that is more concerned on which bindings look good on a Never Summer Evo? Ask the pro's at the camp next time.


----------



## bwashburn15 (Oct 13, 2011)

im pretty sure this is the forum for trick tips? and i was asking for advice for the tricks. not who to ask.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

bwashburn15 said:


> im pretty sure this is the forum for trick tips? and i was asking for advice for the tricks. not who to ask.



Sorry, sometimes sarcasm doesn't go well on message boards...


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I would also like to get some cork into my spins (still 360 but hopr to get 5s down this year).
Anyone got some good info or a good you tube tutorial on cork?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Tucking is a huge part, but if you're washing out that doesn't seem to be you're problem. Are you sliding out after you get on the landing or more so when you first touch you're board down. Do you get what I am saying, it's kind of hard to explain.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

its hard to say what you are doing wrong without actually seeing a video of you trying the trick. 

for the most part, your approach for the corked back 5 is going to be the same as when you do a regular back 5. when you pop off the jump instead of trying to spot the landing by looking over your back shoulder and keeping your upper body parallel to the ground you want to throw your front shoulder down more towards your back foot and try looking for your landing under your arm. if done right the first part of your spin should put you almost inverted and you just wanna keep looking under your arm still you see the landing pop up and just focus on that.

as for switch back, the hardest part for me when i learned them was just getting over the awkward approach. once i was able to comfortably approach and hit a jump switch, spinning switch back was just a matter of doing it more


----------



## bwashburn15 (Oct 13, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Tucking is a huge part, but if you're washing out that doesn't seem to be you're problem. Are you sliding out after you get on the landing or more so when you first touch you're board down. Do you get what I am saying, it's kind of hard to explain.


yes i think i understand. some times i am not expecting the landing so i dont put the board dont like i should. should i take it to a bigger jump? i have back 5s down but i want to cork them a little.


----------



## bwashburn15 (Oct 13, 2011)

here is a video:
Untitled (22) - YouTube
this is my second try


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It looks like your just not getting enough time. Try to get a little more air or straighten your legs out quicker, not sooner but try to get your legs out and ready to land quicker than you do now unless you can get more air. You might even want to straighten out the end of your cork a little more so it's easier to land. That looks really sweet though.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

its really hard to tell from that video because its so far away and i cant see your take off but to me it seems like you arent spotting you landing enough. at the end it looks like you are still looking uphill somewhat and that could be whats causing you not to come around all the way.

the spin it self looks pretty solid from what i could tell though and you just need to work on being more aware while in the air so you can bring yourself around.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

like wolf, out of my ability but some points I noticed, not sure on relevance but will make them anyway to try to help.
It looked like you barely cleared the knuckle. Then you landed nearly perpendicular to the hill. Just as you cleared the knuckle you whipped open your left arm into the air seemed to completely stop your rotation.

Good luck with it, no way I"m trying that.....


----------



## bwashburn15 (Oct 13, 2011)

ok thanks man. ill take it to a bigger jump


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I out of my league as well.. but Yeah I was going to point out that it seemed like you were still looking up hill on the landing. Which Cro already did.. and Snowolf is right.. Cro is the shit. If you want want freestyle advice he's your man for sure.


----------

